# vrt cutting out under boost



## 95glxvr6 (Jan 21, 2009)

on the freeway at about 60mph when i go to boost the engine starts to cut out.
any ideas?
thanks


----------



## ALLGORIMSHOW (Jul 1, 2002)

What are your AFR numbers? C2 software?


----------



## 95glxvr6 (Jan 21, 2009)

*Re: (ALLGORIMSHOW)*

im running c2 stage 1 software and sorry i dont know what afr numbers are?


----------



## TBT-Syncro (Apr 28, 2001)

*Re: vrt cutting out under boost (95glxvr6)*

step 1. tell us the mods to your car
step 2. vag-com


----------



## 95glxvr6 (Jan 21, 2009)

*Re: vrt cutting out under boost (TBT-Syncro)*

t4 xs power turbo
intercooler
#30injectors
c2 stage 1 software
xs power rfl bov
256 degree cams


----------



## ALLGORIMSHOW (Jul 1, 2002)

*Re: (95glxvr6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *95glxvr6* »_im running c2 stage 1 software and sorry i dont know what afr numbers are?

AFR= Air Fuel Ratio


----------



## 95glxvr6 (Jan 21, 2009)

*Re: (ALLGORIMSHOW)*

ok thats what i thought how do you adjust ur afr??


----------



## 95glxvr6 (Jan 21, 2009)

*Re: (95glxvr6)*

thing is it idles very smooth when not boosted its just when you start to boost that it feels like the engine starts to cut out


----------



## ALLGORIMSHOW (Jul 1, 2002)

*Re: (95glxvr6)*

If you don't know your AFR then don't touch the fuel pressure. It could be lean or rich or perfect and something else is causing the problem.


----------



## ALLGORIMSHOW (Jul 1, 2002)

*Re: (95glxvr6)*

Whats your PSI?


----------



## TBT-Syncro (Apr 28, 2001)

*Re: (ALLGORIMSHOW)*

what spark plugs?
and your car will never run properly with the BOV if it isnt rerouted.


----------



## 95glxvr6 (Jan 21, 2009)

*Re: (TBT-Syncro)*

how do i measure my psi im boosting a stock vr6. im not running more than 8lbs of boost 
spark plugs ngk temp range 6
and i believe that my bov is mounted correct, it is on the pipe heading into the air intake mani and t-ed on the brake vaccuum line


----------



## ALLGORIMSHOW (Jul 1, 2002)

*Re: (95glxvr6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *95glxvr6* »_how do i measure my psi im boosting a stock vr6. im not running more than 8lbs of boost 


Boost gauge
Do you hear pinking? Like marbles rattling in a can when under boost?


_Modified by ALLGORIMSHOW at 11:24 PM 2-2-2010_


----------



## 95glxvr6 (Jan 21, 2009)

*Re: (ALLGORIMSHOW)*

no i dont here that. but at 5lbs the dump tube is dumping??


----------



## ALLGORIMSHOW (Jul 1, 2002)

*Re: (95glxvr6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *95glxvr6* »_no i dont here that. 

Well that's good.
"but at 5lbs the dump tube is dumping??"
What?


----------



## 95glxvr6 (Jan 21, 2009)

*Re: (95glxvr6)*

ok this is my theory... setting the mbc higher then the wastegate
floods the engine because the chip thinks it need to send more fuel?? as all the boost goes out the dump tube??
??
any input would be great!


_Modified by 95glxvr6 at 8:42 PM 2-2-2010_


----------



## 95glxvr6 (Jan 21, 2009)

*Re: (ALLGORIMSHOW)*

the waste gate is bleedin off at 5lbs...


----------



## ALLGORIMSHOW (Jul 1, 2002)

*Re: (95glxvr6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *95glxvr6* »_the waste gate is bleedin off at 5lbs... 

Without a boost gauge how do you know? or do you have one?


----------



## 95glxvr6 (Jan 21, 2009)

*Re: (ALLGORIMSHOW)*

yess i have a boost gauge and yes it also shows vaccuum


----------



## ALLGORIMSHOW (Jul 1, 2002)

*Re: (95glxvr6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *95glxvr6* »_yess i have a boost gauge and yes it also shows vaccuum

Ok cool.
Check your spark plugs and if you feel like it post a picture of them.


----------



## 95glxvr6 (Jan 21, 2009)

*Re: (ALLGORIMSHOW)*

ok i also gaped them to .030


----------



## skaterazn (Jan 9, 2007)

Don't know if you're OBD1 or not but when I was I had issues boosting past 9 psi even though my AFR's were good


----------



## 95glxvr6 (Jan 21, 2009)

*Re: (skaterazn)*

im obd II and i only want to goin up to 8lbs


----------



## ALLGORIMSHOW (Jul 1, 2002)

*Re: (95glxvr6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *95glxvr6* »_ok this is my theory... setting the mbc higher then the wastegate
floods the engine because the chip thinks it need to send more fuel?? as all the boost goes out the dump tube??
??
any input would be great!

_Modified by 95glxvr6 at 8:42 PM 2-2-2010_

Nope, setting the MBC higher will increase the boost and the software *should* compensate for the rise in pressure. Get a AFR gauge or get on the dyno.


----------



## ALLGORIMSHOW (Jul 1, 2002)

*Re: (skaterazn)*


_Quote, originally posted by *skaterazn* »_Don't know if you're OBD1 or not but when I was I had issues boosting past 9 psi even though my AFR's were good

Stock compression?


----------



## 95glxvr6 (Jan 21, 2009)

*Re: (ALLGORIMSHOW)*

ok thanks any other input ??


----------



## skaterazn (Jan 9, 2007)

*Re: (ALLGORIMSHOW)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ALLGORIMSHOW* »_
Stock compression?

I was 8.5:1 and with meth. and it gave me issue until I switched over to OBD2.
Maybe you have a boost leak?


_Modified by skaterazn at 9:14 PM 2-2-2010_


----------



## ALLGORIMSHOW (Jul 1, 2002)

*Re: (skaterazn)*


_Quote, originally posted by *skaterazn* »_
I was 8.5:1 and with meth. and it gave me issue until I switched over to OBD2.

What was happening? Same as the OP?


----------



## skaterazn (Jan 9, 2007)

*Re: (ALLGORIMSHOW)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ALLGORIMSHOW* »_
What was happening? Same as the OP?

I assume it was the OBD1 Corrado MAF that didn't like it. Ever since OBD2 25psi all day long with out an issue


----------



## TBT-Syncro (Apr 28, 2001)

*Re: (95glxvr6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *95glxvr6* »_ok this is my theory... setting the mbc higher then the wastegate
floods the engine because the chip thinks it need to send more fuel?? as all the boost goes out the dump tube??
??
any input would be great!


thats exhaust going out the dumptube.


----------



## GinsterMan98 (May 19, 2008)

*Re: (TBT-Syncro)*

Try gapping your plugs at .024. I think your blowing your spark out.


----------



## slc92 (Feb 9, 2005)

*Re: (GinsterMan98)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GinsterMan98* »_Try gapping your plugs at .024. I think your blowing your spark out.

Worth a try, but at 5-8psi I doubt it. I run .028-.030 at 12psi w/ no issues.
Try the plugs, but look at the coilpack as well for cracks.
You really need a wideband. This is a 15 year old car. That fuel pump could be on it's way out.


----------



## BoostedDubVR6T420 (Dec 4, 2009)

You are most likely are getting misfires when under boost.


----------



## TBT-Syncro (Apr 28, 2001)

*Re: (BoostedDubVR6T420)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BoostedDubVR6T420* »_You are most likely are getting misfires when under boost.

if thats true. they'll show up on a vag-com scan.


----------



## EL DRIFTO (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: (TBT-Syncro)*

wot ignores maf, correct me if i'm wrong plz
if your plugs need regapped, it would be a gradual change
a slightly dirty fuel filter could cause your symptoms


----------



## dubbinmk2 (Jan 15, 2008)

run a diverter valve nor a BOV..

c2 tune is for diverted valve


----------



## 95glxvr6 (Jan 21, 2009)

*Re: (dubbinmk2)*

it is running perfect....?
hahah i guess the chip just need time to tune??


----------



## TBT-Syncro (Apr 28, 2001)

*Re: (95glxvr6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *95glxvr6* »_it is running perfect....?
hahah i guess the chip just need time to tune??

could be your throttle body wasnt adapted, and now it is.


----------



## cstanley19 (Sep 23, 2006)

*Re: (EL DRIFTO)*

Had the same problem exactly. Tried a cold air to move the maf away from the filter causing turbulence but that didn't help. Most likely is AF ratio. Sprak plugs gap is too big to. This happend to me when I put the 8lb wastegate spring in. Maybe a bad o2 sensor? I never fully diagnosed the problem because I swapped to obd2, hopefully it cures these problems when I get it running this spring. Good luck man.


----------

